

Nexus 4 in stock on Australian Google Play store - BoyWizard

As above. Not sure about other countries, but from what I can tell it's the first time it's been in stock since launch. I just purchased one for myself!
======
xinternetx
Seems all Nexus devices are. I just bought a Nexus 10 overseas, knew this
would happen the week I got it ;)

------
macarthy12
Isn't the Nexus 4 meant to be disappointing hardware?

